# Dig Out Those Amphibias...



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

It looks as though the credit-crunch has forced up the prices of all our pieces! 

Vossie on Ebay


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> It looks as though the credit-crunch has forced up the prices of all our pieces!
> 
> Vossie on Ebay


 :lol: Iknew they would creep up,trust me to trade em :cry2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

does it come with box & papers

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I've heard of wishful thinking, but jeez this guy's been smoking a little too much. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

have you seen the marina militare that's up for Â£600?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

To think I sold a similar model Â£17.50 on the forum back in February :wallbash: :crybaby:

Of course if it sells some enterprising person whistle might contact the buyer & offer them other interesting classic Vostoks at bargain prices, say Â£350 each


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bunchie32 said:


> have you seen the marina militare that's up for Â£600?


saw that....thought it was a panny!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I assume this is a mistake? I presume it's supposed to be Â£48.00?

If not I am rich. Not least because, in addition to the Amphibias that I knew that I owned, I found a group of three very old Amphibias last night, with plain mini 2209 movements, in Tonneau cases, that I'd entirely forgotten about.... I have been neglecting my Russians recently...

Â£480!

I'll have a double of whatever he's been drinking...

Pobeda!


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Another of the celebrated Juri Levenberg's dubious business practices. So he's passing himself off as the manufacturer of Vostoks now is he? At over three times the delivered price from Solod, I expect he can afford the lawsuits when they come.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

It's now up for a BIN price of Â£90, I wondered how long it would take for the credit crunch to hit watches :lol:


----------

